# Diamond Naturals & puppy food questions



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anybody else here feed Diamond Naturals, and how is it working for you and your dogs? 

For golden puppies, they should or should not be fed puppy food? I see that Diamond Naturals has a large breed puppy food, would that be okay? Do most people only feed the puppy food for the first couple months and then switch over to adult? Ive read that feeding puppy food makes them grow fast, which can cause bone and joint problems. This is confusing me. :doh:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Golden123 said:


> ...For golden puppies, they should or should not be fed puppy food? I see that Diamond Naturals has a large breed puppy food, would that be okay? Do most people only feed the puppy food for the first couple months and then switch over to adult? Ive read that feeding puppy food makes them grow fast, which can cause bone and joint problems. This is confusing me. :doh:


I think where a lot of the confusion lies is the different calorie content of different puppy foods. I am by no mean an expert on this and have only researched the numbers for the brand I use, Innova. But I'm sure it's the same with other brands.

The Large Breed Puppy formula (367 kcal/cup) has less calories than the Regular Puppy formula (454 kcal/cup), Large Breed Adult formula (380kcal/cup), Regular Adult Formula (504 kal/cup). So, I'm keeping Hank on the LBP formula for his first year.

You need to compare the calories of the different brands and formulas to make you decisions.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Willow52 said:


> I think where a lot of the confusion lies is the different calorie content of different puppy foods. I am by no mean an expert on this and have only researched the numbers for the brand I use, Innova. But I'm sure it's the same with other brands.
> 
> The Large Breed Puppy formula (367 kcal/cup) has less calories than the Regular Puppy formula (454 kcal/cup), Large Breed Adult formula (380kcal/cup), Regular Adult Formula (504 kal/cup). So, I'm keeping Hank on the LBP formula for his first year.
> 
> You need to compare the calories of the different brands and formulas to make you decisions.


The Chicken & Rice Adult has 26% protein, 16% fat, and 368 kcal cup. The Lamb & Rice Adlut has 23% protein, 14% fat, and 337 kcal/cup. The Large Breed Puppy Lamb and Rice has 27% protein, 15% fat, and 342 kcal cup. So, I would want the food with the least calories per cup? So the Lamb & Rice would be my best bet?

So, how much calories should a 7-8 week old pup be getting per day?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many breeders either use an all stage food or suggest switching to an adult food at around 4 months. However, many of the grain free foods have too high a cahos ratio for puppies.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

As far as calories, each dog is different as their metabolism/activity level is as individual as ours are. Calorie level should provide a good weight and steady growth pattern. Personally, I would not want a protein level below 24.... pref in the 26-28% range.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Our breeder feeds Diamond Naturals LBP to their pups, so we fed Jack that through one 40 lb bag. We switched to an all life stages food when he was about 4 months. I was happy with the Diamond Naturals LBP food though overall.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Our breeder feeds Diamond Naturals LBP to their pups, so we fed Jack that through one 40 lb bag. We switched to an all life stages food when he was about 4 months. I was happy with the Diamond Naturals LBP food though overall.


 I contacted diamond and they said that the chicken & rice is an all life stages formula, and can be fed to adults, pups, and nursing and pregnant mothers. Im leaning on going with that.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Golden123 said:


> I contacted diamond and they said that the chicken & rice is an all life stages formula, and can be fed to adults, pups, and nursing and pregnant mothers. Im leaning on going with that.


I think it just depends on the pup. Jack has been doing great on his all life stages food. I don't know how long you've had your pup, but I would caution against switching foods immediately when you bring him/her home. They are already under stress with the new home environment and leaving their mother/littermates. Switching food at the same time would be a lot for a young pup. Maybe buy a small bag of the food the breeder has your pup on and then switch slowly to the new food.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I think it just depends on the pup. Jack has been doing great on his all life stages food. I don't know how long you've had your pup, but I would caution against switching foods immediately when you bring him/her home. They are already under stress with the new home environment and leaving their mother/littermates. Switching food at the same time would be a lot for a young pup. Maybe buy a small bag of the food the breeder has your pup on and then switch slowly to the new food.


 We dont have the pup yet, but will soon. I will keep the puppy on the food the breeder is feeding for a month or so.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

I feed Diamond Lamb and Rice to my dogs and I like it alot. My dogs do great on it. Nice stools, coats, etc. I have a limit of foods in my area (pretty rural area) and it is one of the only foods I can find without corn in it. I have always avoided corn even though I don't think my dogs are allergic to it because they try to eat it after the farmer mows the corn down around the house LOL! So much for a corn free diet! Your confusion about growth and puppy foods is a valid one. There is a good article written by Rhonda Hovan you might clear up some answers by reading. You can read it here 
http://www.goldenretriever.lv/rhonda_slow_grow.htm

Good luck with your choice and good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Puppies thrive and develop from quality protein and fat. IMO, I'd only feed kibble that had a minimum 26% protein and 15% fat to a puppy. As far as calories, it's nothing magical. You simply decide how many calories the dog needs and measure out that amount. Depending on the brand, that might mean 2 1/2 cups in brand A, but 4 cups in brand B. Many people believe a critical factor is to keep the calcium level well below 2% (as listed in the guaranteed analysis on the bag) and preferably not more than 1.5%. But then, many people have fed an "all life stages" food from day one with good success. I think the biggest thing is to feed the best quality you can afford and to not overfeed.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My answers are in *bold* -



Golden123 said:


> The Chicken & Rice Adult has 26% protein, 16% fat, and 368 kcal cup. The Lamb & Rice Adlut has 23% protein, 14% fat, and 337 kcal/cup. The Large Breed Puppy Lamb and Rice has 27% protein, 15% fat, and 342 kcal cup. So, I would want the food with the least calories per cup? So the Lamb & Rice would be my best bet?
> *
> I would still go with the LBP formula, it has the higher protein and fat that a puppy needs.
> 
> ...


There isn't a one perfect food. Try not to over think the food issue. I agree with *MyBentley, "*I think the biggest thing is to feed the best quality you can afford and to not overfeed."


----------

